# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Неудачный опыт.

## RiverWillCarryMe

Раньше у меня тут был логин *Vermeer*, но, видимо, после падения форума всё потерли и пишу из-под этого ника.

   27 марта сего года я предпринял попытку уйти из жизни. Как видим, неудачно, да и вообще всё сложилось по-лоховски. Я совершил две принципиальнейшие ошибки: не учел возможной реакции организма и пытался покончить с собой дома, хотя живу не один. Не делайте так никогда.

   Как известно, травиться чем-либо в большинстве случаев бесполезно, ибо очень быстро начинается рвота и всё выходит наружу. Конечно, изобрели такую штуку как церукал, но она плохо работает. В связи с этим я принял решение уйти, вколов себе в вену некий препарат. В моем случае это была передозировка лидокаина. У меня есть препарат и другой, куда сильнее, но он имеет мощный болевой эффект в случае непопадания в вену и я решил сначала попробовать более простой вариант, потому что совсем не был уверен, что смогу в эту самую вену попасть. Вообще у меня было отношение ко всему этому достаточно расслабленное. Я исходил из того, что рвоты не будет (ибо не вовнутрь принимаю), а поэтому либо сердце остановится и тогда всё будет прекрасно, либо не остановится, но тогда я просто попробую другой препарат позже. Очень наивный подход. 

   В вену неподготовленному человеку очень нелегко попасть. Мало того, эти попытки достаточно неприятны. Но вроде получилось. Доза введения составила в итоге 7 ампул, хотя изначально планировал десяток, но в процессе втыкания часть разлилась. Подумал ещё добавить, но потом плюнул и решил подождать, будет ли какой эффект. То, что даже 4 ампулы дают нарушение сердечного ритма и головокружение, это я и так знал. От семи тело немеет, сердечный пульс сильно ускоряется, начинается слабость, и возникает ощущение, что ты в невесомости. В общем, было чувство, что всё вокруг плывет, тела нет, а вместо него осталось лишь сердце, которое в темноте глухо бьется. Очень странное чувство. Продолжалось это где-то минут 10, после чего я понял, что оно всё-таки не остановится и надо ещё добавить десяток ампул. Хотя я плохо представлял, как это сделаю, ибо голова кружилась конкретно и всё вокруг двигалось.

   Никакие 10 ампул ещё я себе не вколол, ибо началось то, чего я не предусмотрел - сильнейшая интоксикация. Это падение давления и пульса, колоссальная потливость и рвота. Вот последнее меня и спалило. Я даже и предположить не мог, что рвота начнется и в случае внутривенного введения препарата. Так вот, началась. Притом это была не рвота из серии "ой, взял и тихонечно поблевал в уголке", как это после перепоя бывает. Нет, это начиналось в виде спазмов в животе, переходивших на легкие, я начинал громко кашлять и потом блевать длинной струей вперед. Понятное дело, никакой речи о том, чтобы скрыть это, не было. Плюс общая слабость, головокружение и потливость. Рвота раз в минуту где-то. Естественно, родственница вызвала скорую, а я уже проклинал свою тупость и себя заодно. Но что-то исправить было поздно. Приехала скорая, я уже был не в состоянии передвигаться самостоятельно, а блевал в пакет для мусора. Меня прям в тапочках, домашних штанах и кофте, с этим пакетиком, посадили на переносной стул, вколокли капельницу и забрали Склиф. Всех отравляющихся суицидников в Москве, как я понял, забирают в Склиф. Я хотел придумать какое-то объяснение тому, что произошло, но голова плохо соображала и пришлось сказать правду. Морально я себя чувствовал очень хреново, ибо облажаться так - ну совсем как-то по-детски. Как же я не подумал об общей интоксикации?

   Что такое Институт им. Склифосовского, думаю, знают все. Находится он между метро "Проспект Мира" и "Сухаревская". Каждого поступившего в реанимацию тут же избавляют от всех вещей, которые помещают в большой мешок и отправляют на склад. Вещи отдадут только перед выпиской. Поэтому скорая не хотела брать с собой ни документы, ни какие иные предметы. Только минимальную одежду, которую не жалко оставить на хранении на несколько дней. Мне не оставили даже полиэтиленового пакетика, в который я старательно блевал, что меня весьма огорчило, но что поделать. Заботливые санитары по имеющимся правилам привязали меня за руки и ноги к койке, воткнули в член катетер, подсоединенный к пакетику (мерзкая штука!) и отвезли в реанимацию, в компанию к какому-то срущемуся под себя дедушку с трубкой изо рта и парню после белой горячки. Впоследствии туда ещё подвезли одного товарища в бессознательном состоянии после передозировки метадоном.

   Далее были 12 часов жести. Через каждые 10 минут начинался кашель, мгновенно переходящий в рвоту. Блевать приходилось желудочным соком, который вполне успешно сжег мне к вечеру горло и носоглотку, так что два дня я потом сипел и сморкался кровью. Вонючая, очень горькая, желтая жидкость. Приступ начинается - тут же хватаешься руками за железные поручни, поднимаешь свою тушку в сидячее положение и фонтанируешь где-то на метр вперед желтым фонтанчиком из носа и рта. Так в течение минуты, пока всё не вытечет. Минут через пятнадцать - новый приступ. И ещё при этом надо капельницу не сорвать случайно. Периодически на меня накидывали новые покрывала, который быстро приобретали желтый цвет и сминались в сырые кучки. Запах, наверное, был тот ещё, но я уже ничего не чувствовал. Врач и медсестры были даже удивлены такой своеобразной реакцией организма и периодически смотрели на меня как на диковинку. Сделали пробный укол церукала (противорвотное) - не подействовало. Плюнули на это дело и решили просто переждать. Перерывы постепенно увеличивались. Сначала десять минут, потом пятнадцать, потом полчаса. Последний приступ был в районе 11 вечера, после чего меня перевели в другую реанимационную палату, без врачей и пациентов. Психологически было очень неуютно лежать в пустой комнате привязанным за руки и  ноги, поэтому одну руку я умудрился отвязать. Впрочем, к четырем утра это было случайно обнаружено, и меня привязали ещё крепче. Правила, блин. Зато в районе шести отвязали ноги  :Smile:  Это было очень кстати, ибо от непрерывного лежания с привязанными нижними конечности в пояснице появилась ощутимая боль. Утром меня ещё посмотрели несколько врачей, и на этом медицинские процедуры, собственно, и закончились. В районе полудня меня отвязали и перевели в токсикологическое отделение, где мне пять дней предстояло просто валяться и смотреть в потолок.

Два раза я общался с психиатром - при выписке из реанимации и в токсикологии. Общение каждый раз занимало не больше минуты. Товарищу нужно было узнать, что меня сподвигло на это и как я буду относиться к этому в дальнейшем. Ввиду того, что причины мои не связаны с какими-то психическими расстройствами типа "доктор, меня зовет к себе мой умерший прадедушка", в этом плане психиатр быстро потерял интерес. Врать мне ему не хотелось, ибо мужик производил приятное впечатление, но и говорить правду, что ошибкой было не самоубийство, а лишь не рассчитанная доза, я ему не хотел, ибо существовал некоторый риск попадания в психбольницу, поэтому, когда он задал обтекаемый вопрос "И что Вы обо всем этом думаете?" - я честно ответил, что колоться лидокаином больше не буду. Он удовлетворился ответом и дал разрешение на выписку из Склифа.

Потом в больницу явился наш участковый, который попросил подписать бумаги, что претензий я ни к кому не имею. В случаях суицида скорая сразу сообщает об этом в милицию, и открывается дело. Дело было открыто и в моем случае, поэтому нужна была моя подпись, что я прошу дело закрыть. Я заявление написал, и участковый удалился, предупредив, что если второй раз будет попытка самоубийства, то меня поставят на учет в ПНД и у участкового. А это не есть хорошо. Так что знайте - вторая попытка - и вы попадаете на учет в ПНД как депрессивный. Поэтому права на вторую ошибку я не имею.

В общем, так всё и закончилось. Пять дней я пролежал там, и 1 апреля меня выпустили. 

Из всего этого я извлек два полезных урока: не убивать себя дома, если ты живешь с кем-то и принимать максимальную дозу препарата, ибо организм человеческий крайне силен.

Если есть какие вопросы или комментарии  - пишите.

----------


## Гражданин

> Раньше у меня тут был логин *Vermeer*, но, видимо, после падения форума всё потерли и пишу из-под этого ника.
> 
>    27 марта сего года я предпринял попытку уйти из жизни. Как видим, неудачно, да и вообще всё сложилось по-лоховски. Я совершил две принципиальнейшие ошибки: не учел возможной реакции организма и пытался покончить с собой дома, хотя живу не один. Не делайте так никогда.
> 
>    Как известно, травиться чем-либо в большинстве случаев бесполезно, ибо очень быстро начинается рвота и всё выходит наружу. Конечно, изобрели такую штуку как церукал, но она плохо работает. В связи с этим я принял решение уйти, вколов себе в вену некий препарат. В моем случае это была передозировка лидокаина. У меня есть препарат и другой, куда сильнее, но он имеет мощный болевой эффект в случае непопадания в вену и я решил сначала попробовать более простой вариант, потому что совсем не был уверен, что смогу в эту самую вену попасть. Вообще у меня было отношение ко всему этому достаточно расслабленное. Я исходил из того, что рвоты не будет (ибо не вовнутрь принимаю), а поэтому либо сердце остановится и тогда всё будет прекрасно, либо не остановится, но тогда я просто попробую другой препарат позже. Очень наивный подход. 
> 
>    В вену неподготовленному человеку очень нелегко попасть. Мало того, эти попытки достаточно неприятны. Но вроде получилось. Доза введения составила в итоге 7 ампул, хотя изначально планировал десяток, но в процессе втыкания часть разлилась. Подумал ещё добавить, но потом плюнул и решил подождать, будет ли какой эффект. То, что даже 4 ампулы дают нарушение сердечного ритма и головокружение, это я и так знал. От семи тело немеет, сердечный пульс сильно ускоряется, начинается слабость, и возникает ощущение, что ты в невесомости. В общем, было чувство, что всё вокруг плывет, тела нет, а вместо него осталось лишь сердце, которое в темноте глухо бьется. Очень странное чувство. Продолжалось это где-то минут 10, после чего я понял, что оно всё-таки не остановится и надо ещё добавить десяток ампул. Хотя я плохо представлял, как это сделаю, ибо голова кружилась конкретно и всё вокруг двигалось.
> 
>    Никакие 10 ампул ещё я себе не вколол, ибо началось то, чего я не предусмотрел - сильнейшая интоксикация. Это падение давления и пульса, колоссальная потливость и рвота. Вот последнее меня и спалило. Я даже и предположить не мог, что рвота начнется и в случае внутривенного введения препарата. Так вот, началась. Притом это была не рвота из серии "ой, взял и тихонечно поблевал в уголке", как это после перепоя бывает. Нет, это начиналось в виде спазмов в животе, переходивших на легкие, я начинал громко кашлять и потом блевать длинной струей вперед. Понятное дело, никакой речи о том, чтобы скрыть это, не было. Плюс общая слабость, головокружение и потливость. Рвота раз в минуту где-то. Естественно, родственница вызвала скорую, а я уже проклинал свою тупость и себя заодно. Но что-то исправить было поздно. Приехала скорая, я уже был не в состоянии передвигаться самостоятельно, а блевал в пакет для мусора. Меня прям в тапочках, домашних штанах и кофте, с этим пакетиком, посадили на переносной стул, вколокли капельницу и забрали Склиф. Всех отравляющихся суицидников в Москве, как я понял, забирают в Склиф. Я хотел придумать какое-то объяснение тому, что произошло, но голова плохо соображала и пришлось сказать правду. Морально я себя чувствовал очень хреново, ибо облажаться так - ну совсем как-то по-детски. Как же я не подумал об общей интоксикации?
> ...


 Облажался ты конечно с местом и способом. Твоя история неудачной попытки может послужить уроком всем тем кто решился. За неответсвтенный и несерьезный подход можно расплатиться еще серьезнее.

----------


## Святой отец

Лично опробывано, Донормил 200 таблеток, 6,5 банок. После принятия лёг спать, короче я был в каком-то другом измерении, были всякие галлюцинации, то меня хоронили и я лежал в тёмном ящике, то я валялся на помойке, а надо мной кружили и жужали мухи, то я летал от человека к человеку и они мне что то орали говорили. Были всякие голоса. Я часто просыпался и пытался закричать: Почему я не умераю?! но не успевал ничего сказать отрубался. Чувствовал, что с трудом бьётся сердце. Галлюцинации были страшные, почти как белая горячки, тока монстров не видел. Я вечером принял, а утром приехала скорая и я был госпитализирован. Утром как я проснулся галлюцинаций не было. Печень и почки не беспокоят. Было очень трудно сходить в туалет, мой член съёжился и стал каким-то желеобразным потом это прошло. Можно предположить что и другие мышци становятся желеобразными. Я сильно опух. Опухлость сохранялась дня три. Внимание предупреждаю, не вздумайте стравиться Донормилом, кроме страшнющих галлюцинаций ничего не будет.

----------


## Moldovan

О пациент ,ты трищишь об этом на всех форумах как канарейка

----------


## Unity

Ну что ж, ещё один <курьёз>... для статистики, – и Предупреждения Схожего Ради!  :Embarrassment: 

Полистав старинный иллюстрированный анатомический атлас, на днях <кое-кто> также попыталась пресечь себе горло... 
Как видите, – очередной провал...  :Big Grin:  Толи садовой нож (кто видел, тот знает, наиболее легкодоступная <аналогия> скальпеля, имхо) оказался недостаточно острым, толи (что вероятнее) нажим руки (в припадке ярости, в состоянии своего рода амока, невыразимого гнева, направленного на саму себя) недостаточно сильным... 
Итог, – внушительная лужа крови, испачканная ею же одежда, мрачное, подавленное настроение, физическая слабость, тошнота, лёгкое головокружение, весь день напролёт в целом некое предобморочное состояние + полтора десятка новых грубых рубиново-чёрных шрамов (кожа на шее ввиду поверхностного натяжения расходится, обнажая мышцы, даже Ещё Уродливее, нежели на руках [и если это повреждение не зашивать <чего потенциальные СУ, обращаясь “за помощью”, делать, скорее всего, не станут> – рубцы впоследствии будут выглядеть довольно-таки Жутковато]), – в месте, где их уже при всём желании не удастся скрыть, разве что водолазками с высоким воротником... Шея ужасно вспухла; Очень больно глотать, поворачивать голову и, в особенности, разговаривать; кожа чертовски жжет, словно бы обожженная крапивой или кипятком...  

N.B. В общем, – занимательный опыт, расширяющий горизонты наших познаний – Но всё же: убедительно прошу: Не стоит это повторять, если только Вы не желаете узнать, что такое Настоящая Боль (уверяю: головой Не Сможете Пошевелить [вернее, сами того не пожелаете Потом  :Big Grin: ], – словно бы люди со сломанным шейным отделом позвоночника!) и приторно-сладкий, «цветочный» запах крови, сопровождающий Вас ведь день ввиду близкого расположения свежих саднящих ран к лицу...

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

> Ну что ж, ещё один <курьёз>... для статистики, – и Предупреждения Схожего Ради! 
> 
> ..


 Жесть какая... Что же Вы так... Можно попытаться перерезать себе бедренную артерию, но шею... Самому себе горло практически нереально перерезать, инстинкт самосохранения сработает. Вообще трудно вскрывать собственную плоть. Эх Вы. Шлю лучик здоровья, пусть заживает шея.  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Жесть какая... Что же Вы так... Можно попытаться перерезать себе бедренную артерию, но шею... Самому себе горло практически нереально перерезать, инстинкт самосохранения сработает. Вообще трудно вскрывать собственную плоть. Эх Вы. Шлю лучик здоровья, пусть заживает шея.


 Да, настоящая жесть, – рассказываю, дабы Другим <неповадно было> – ибо мне же Уже Нечего терять...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Благодарю... но некоторые индивидуумы всё же, имхо, не заслуживают и Недостойны сострадания.  :Embarrassment: 
P.S. Совсем не трудно, – стоит всего лишь разозлиться на себя, узреть Врага в самой себе – и дать выход своим чувствам; сделать с собой то, что бы мы сделали со своим Противником... Аутоагрессия, одним словом...

----------


## Moldovan

А у меня вообще еще как до того чтоб с собой что-то сделать - уже начинается реакция.

Представляю как вставляю толстую иголку в вену и через трубку подключаю ее к компрессору от холодильника. Я лежу себе это представляю ... представялю .... и у меня начинает конкретно болеть вена той руки ,куда вставил виртуальную иголку.

Потом ночью лежу представляю ,как растворяю азалептин в стакане водки и это выпиваю.Лежу представляю....представляю. и тут началась икота .Долго икал как ишак и не мог уснуть.

----------


## Unity

> А у меня вообще еще как до того чтоб с собой что-то сделать - уже начинается реакция.
> 
> Представляю как вставляю толстую иголку в вену и через трубку подключаю ее к компрессору от холодильника. Я лежу себе это представляю ... представялю .... и у меня начинает конкретно болеть вена той руки ,куда вставил виртуальную иголку.
> 
> Потом ночью лежу представляю ,как растворяю азалептин в стакане водки и это выпиваю.Лежу представляю....представляю. и тут началась икота .Долго икал как ишак и не мог уснуть.


 Но не лучше ли использовать эту без преувеличения <божественную> Технологию визуализации, полёта фантазии, раздолья «зримой оку Мысли» для «предпросмотра» чего-нибудь Светлого и Прекрасного, – вроде видов Природы, океана в преддверии шторма, восходов, закатов, озарённых Солнцем заснеженных горных вершин, тревожного моря, злато-серебристых облаков, тропических островов, пляжей, вулканов, водопадов, цветов, прекрасных насекомых (ну, и людей), старинную готическую архитектуру иль, напротив, футуристический hi-tech, города неизбежного будущего – и тому подобное... 

Благодаря воображению, этому подарку небес, мы можем узреть, что угодно... Так стоит ли, иносказательно, «снимать демо-ролик своей собственной смерти», покамест мы ещё живы?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нозоми

И не надоедает же столько строчить..

----------


## Moldovan

> Но не лучше ли использовать эту без преувеличения <божественную> Технологию визуализации, полёта фантазии, раздолья «зримой оку Мысли» для «предпросмотра» чего-нибудь Светлого и Прекрасного, – вроде видов Природы, океана в преддверии шторма, восходов, закатов, озарённых Солнцем заснеженных горных вершин, тревожного моря, злато-серебристых облаков, тропических островов, пляжей, вулканов, водопадов, цветов, прекрасных насекомых (ну, и людей), старинную готическую архитектуру иль, напротив, футуристический hi-tech, города неизбежного будущего – и тому подобное... 
> 
> Благодаря воображению, этому подарку небес, мы можем узреть, что угодно... Так стоит ли, иносказательно, «снимать демо-ролик своей собственной смерти», покамест мы ещё живы?..


 Я хотел поступить проще ,посмотреть какие номера лотереи выпадут завтра в розыграше. Вместо этого видел показания сщетчика , номера телефонов , все размытое . Но руку которая складывается в дулю точно видел

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

сочувствую, ....я уже давно поняла, что если и пытаться то только в отсутствие других людей.

----------


## Dark92

а я просто пыталась прыгнуть но меня прямо вытянул поймали за руки....(((

----------


## Хими

У меня был неудачный опыт еще лет в 13 по-моему после тирании мачехи. Один раз схватила простой кухонный нож и убежала в ванную. Глупый маленький ребенок тогда еще не знал, как правильно резать вены, поэтому теперь всю жизнь мне ходить с четырьмя некрасивыми широкими белыми шрамами на руке. Люди очень странно реагируют.

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

на мои шрамы тоже все реагируют..хотела как лучше избавить этот мир от себя а вышло как всегда...

----------


## Rubina

Я раньше тоже хотела покончить с жизнью, но по мере моего взросления, в следствие общения с разными людьми я нашла простой выход, если хотите - смысл жизни. Хочу им с вами поделиться. Если ты покончишь с собой - ты окажешь большое одолжение своим врагам. Надо жить назло всем, быть счастливым назло врагам. Если от суицида тебя кто-то спас, значит ты ему не безразличен, ты нужен по крайней мере этому человеку. Необходимо стараться в каждом дне искать позитив, каждая ситуация - это опыт, который идёт на пользу. Вы можете написать, что это сделать очень трудно, да, соглашусь, и мне трудно. Но можно к этому стремиться. Я к этому иду. Нам же легче всё разрушить, чем строить заново. Каждый имеет право на выбор - прислушиваться к чужому мнению или нет.

----------


## Rubina

[QUOTE=RiverWillCarryMe;88097]Раньше у меня тут был логин *Vermeer*, но, видимо, после падения форума всё потерли и пишу из-под этого ника.

   Почему ты выбрал именно этот способ СУ?

----------


## Игорёк

> Я раньше тоже хотела покончить с жизнью, но по мере моего взросления, в следствие общения с разными людьми я нашла простой выход, если хотите - смысл жизни. Хочу им с вами поделиться. Если ты покончишь с собой - ты окажешь большое одолжение своим врагам. Надо жить назло всем, быть счастливым назло врагам. Если от суицида тебя кто-то спас, значит ты ему не безразличен, ты нужен по крайней мере этому человеку. Необходимо стараться в каждом дне искать позитив, каждая ситуация - это опыт, который идёт на пользу. Вы можете написать, что это сделать очень трудно, да, соглашусь, и мне трудно. Но можно к этому стремиться. Я к этому иду. Нам же легче всё разрушить, чем строить заново. Каждый имеет право на выбор - прислушиваться к чужому мнению или нет.


 глупости...



> в следствие общения с разными людьми


  у многих нежелающих жить такой возможности нет.



> ты окажешь большое одолжение своим врагам


 врагов соответственно тоже нет.



> Если от суицида тебя кто-то спас, значит ты ему не безразличен


 Безразличен и ненавистен. Спасение от суицида это процесс избежания неприятной ситуации для себя - увидеть нечто противное и страшное никому не хочется, к тому же игнорируя возможность "помощи", человека может мучать совесть..

----------


## джеки-джек

Это просто ужасно что с отбои было.Я бы просто просил меня убить в таком ситуации.Надеюсь ты больше не будеш даже пытаются.

----------


## Rubina

меня хотели убить, но меня спас один очень хороший человек. у меня куча врагов. но у меня есть одна верная подруга детства, да и её у меня отбирают свидетели иегова, я её вообще могу скоро потерять совсем...

----------


## Rubina

> у многих нежелающих жить такой возможности нет.
> 
> Безразличен и ненавистен. Спасение от суицида это процесс избежания неприятной ситуации для себя - увидеть нечто противное и страшное никому не хочется, к тому же игнорируя возможность "помощи", человека может мучать совесть..


 я имела ввиду общение с теми кто предпринимал попытки суицида и с теми кто верит в бога и считает что это грех

ужасно...но да ты прав такие варианты возможны...

----------


## Rio

Надо было его пить, а не колоть. Рвоты быть не должно, лидокаин широко применяется в оториноларингологической практике как средство, подавляющее рвотный рефлекс.  :Smile:

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Заколоть себя не получилось. На это необходимо сильное желание.
Зато решился спрыгнуть с 9 этажа. 
Поприседал сколько смог, чтобы заглушить разные думы и перевалился через бортик крыши.
Так вот- никогда не прыгайте на снег, на траву и землю. организм чрезвычайно сильный ублюдок. Справился с падением на ноги. Специально расчитывать падение на голову я не смог, так как важно было сделать самый первый шаг. Но эта скотинка перевернула тушку в воздухе на ноги.  Пипец. После 3-х месяцев реабилитации почти без последствий, представляете? Я-нет. Что изменилось за те  несколько лет? Н,И,Ч,Е,Г,О. Я не стал нужным кому-то человеком, не стал нужным себе. Зачем я ейчас нужн. Да и уе не хочется искать ответы. Ищу проверенные способы. Пишите в личку. Напишу в ответ.

----------

